# Hand for OH



## jackolanternsoup (May 17, 2008)

I'm seriously very confused. Is everyone (almost) who does OH left handed or listen to Chris Hardwick on his site? 

Are you guys lefties using your left hands or right handed people using your left hand?

I'm right handed and am starting OH and prefer using my dominant hand. Is that strange? I don't seem to have a problem mirroring my algs (because I'm so slow anyway) so wouldn't it be more advantageous to use one's dominant hand? Just wondering


----------



## Johannes91 (May 17, 2008)

jackolanternsoup said:


> I'm right handed and am starting OH and prefer using my dominant hand. Is that strange?


I think it's very natural, not strange at all.


----------



## Lofty (May 17, 2008)

Use whatever hand you want.
I just happen to be a lefty if I was right handed I would probably be using that hand.


----------



## Dene (May 17, 2008)

I'm technically right handed (at least, I write with my right hand) and I solve one-handed with my right hand.


----------



## alexc (May 18, 2008)

Dene said:


> I'm technically right handed (at least, I write with my right hand) and I solve one-handed with my right hand.



That's weird, why? Do you mirror your algs to the left side to make the turns easier? I tried to mirror my algs to the left and use my right hand, but I found using my dominant hand awkward anyway.


----------



## Pi-Chan (May 18, 2008)

I'm also right handed and I am using my right hand for OH-Cubing.

I mirror all the algs I want to use, because they all seem to be made for Left-Cubers.


----------



## Dene (May 18, 2008)

Alex: I can use either hand although I practise mostly with my right. I usually just do a rotation as most of my algorithms are mirrors if they can be anyway >.<


----------



## hdskull (May 18, 2008)

I just want to use my left hand for something, so I solve with my left hand.


----------



## nicoJ (May 18, 2008)

Pi-Chan said:


> I'm also right handed and I am using my right hand for OH-Cubing.
> 
> I mirror all the algs I want to use, because they all seem to be made for Left-Cubers.



no, they're made for right-handed cubers  (with 2 hands, using right)
when you do OH if you use left you are capable to use the right layer very fast (with pinky, ring finger or index) as if it were your right hand

anyway, i don't know why i explain you this, i'm sure you knew it


----------



## Pi-Chan (May 18, 2008)

I don't get, what you mean, sorry ^^'
All the OH-Algorithms I found have maaany R's in it. The 2-Gen-Algs, I found, are with U and - RRRRR ^^

The normal Algorithms are made for right-handed cubers, That's easy to see, the left hand just have to hold the cube and maybe do a U'-Turn, but i meant the OH-Algs  They are mostly made for Left-OH-Cubers, I think


----------



## jackolanternsoup (May 19, 2008)

you see I would've thought the majority of OHers would be right handed people who use their right hand so it's weird that most of the algs are full of R turns.. But that's not really a problem


----------



## Rama (May 19, 2008)

I am righthanded, but with cubing I am more a lefty, because my left hand 'feels' more flexible then the other.

I think you can easily mirror your algs, just by looking at the patterns of one alg.
If you are a beginner cuber then it it is even more easy, because when you learn a new alg you can immediatly learn it mirrored for OH(and 2H).


----------



## dChan (May 19, 2008)

Why does everyone talk about mirroring algorithms? I am right-hand dominat and I use my right hand for one-handed cubing AND I do not mirror my algorithms. I do them from positions that are better for one-handed finger tricks but I still do a bunch of R-turn heavy solves. I would consider myself a decent one-handed cuber so I'm sure my opinion counts a bit here. I'm no Lofty or Dzoan but, for me, right handed solving with right handed algorithms easy. 

By the way, Dan Dzoan solves OH right-handed. It is very possible though, that he is a lefty but it is more likely that he is right handed.


----------



## Johannes91 (May 20, 2008)

dChan said:


> Why does everyone talk about mirroring algorithms?


I don't really understand it, either. Making half a z' is very quick and basically transforms UR-algs to UL-algs. I use both types of algs depending on the case and don't really have preference.

But I also think that mirroring is trivial, so even if you can't perform UR-algs quickly with your right hand, it's not a good reason to use left instead.


----------



## dChan (May 20, 2008)

@Johannes91: Exactly. I do agree, though, that you should learn to mirror algorithms on the spot because sometimes it will save you time as oppossed to doing an adjustment of the U-face. In general though I perform R as a U move and R' as an R' move(fingertrick). I never really have to completely transform all my algorithms into U-L moves though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2008)

The thing that caused me to start OH with my non-dominant hand (left hand) was that I first started it trying to juggle 2 balls while solving with the other hand. I'm MUCH better at juggling with my right hand than my left, and cubing wasn't as big of a difference, so I naturally used my left hand to solve with. After about a week of that, I found that my left hand was over a minute faster than my right hand when I tried just solving without juggling, and so I've used my left hand ever since. I suspect the algorithms I use are easier with my left hand anyway, but it was really the juggling thing that caused me to use my left hand in the first place.


----------



## qqwref (May 20, 2008)

For me it was pretty natural to use my left hand because that's the hand I hold the cube in when I'm solving. When I was just starting OH I was nowhere near being able to do 1 tps so it was much more important to be able to hold the cube consistently than to be able to turn it consistently, and I've just been using the left hand since. I still haven't really figured out how to hold or stabilize the cube successfully with my right hand only.


----------



## fanwuq (May 20, 2008)

I Oh with left hand. Both hands were about the same right from the beginning. I used right hand with z' at first because it seemed more natural. But now I use left because the view is easier and it won't tire out my hand for 2H.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (May 20, 2008)

My left (non-dominant) hand has learned to twist the cube better because my dominant right hand is accustomed to simply holding/gripping things (cube/drink/pen/steering wheel/computer mouse).


----------



## PCwizCube (May 21, 2008)

Most people use the left hand for OH cubing, because most algorithms have a lot of R and U turns in them, and they are easier to perform with the left hand. 

This questions has been asked in this thread
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=3506


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 21, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Most people use the left hand for OH cubing, because most algorithms have a lot of R and U turns in them, and they are easier to perform with the left hand.




Did you read these posts?


Johannes91 said:


> dChan said:
> 
> 
> > Why does everyone talk about mirroring algorithms?
> ...


----------



## Steve (May 23, 2008)

I'm right handed and use my left hand for OHing. It just feels more natural. My right hand is completely retarded.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 23, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Use whatever hand you want.
> I just happen to be a lefty if I was right handed I would probably be using that hand.



Awesome, I'm a lefty too! I do OH with my left, although for 2H I'm a complete right-handed turner; can't turn with my left at all. I guess when I just started cubing I turned with my right, and got used to it.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (May 23, 2008)

Must be the algs... Lol I used to like using my left for turning 2H algs too... like for U2.. And I relished the idea of doing f2l stuff with my left..

But for OH my left hand just can't seem to take it. It's like it's lame or something. Just dies after one solve and I can barely do R' turns with my left pinky..


----------



## fanwuq (May 23, 2008)

I don't get how some people mention their dominant hand becomes lame for OH. I find both hands exactly the same. I randomly switch in between, but to save energy for 2H solving, I use the hand I use mainly for holding in 2H (left).
Does anyone else feel a little awkward to do 2H right after a few OH averages?


----------



## jackolanternsoup (May 28, 2008)

yeah i do... and i automatically become slower for 2h.. so now i don't bother with 2h very much except for sunday contest


----------



## Smartyy (Jun 4, 2008)

Although I'm a total newbie to OH solving and started two days ago and my opinion probably doesn't count 
I use either one of my hands for OH solving.. I'm ambidextrous although I use my left hand more for writing, I OH solve literally with whichever hand is closest to the cube (atm my left)
XD
EDIT: Is that allowed at WCA competitions? Switching hands whilst doing an avg of 5?


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Jun 5, 2008)

Yea I am left handed and most 2H Algorithms have R in them for right handers however left OH handers can do them eaiser than right OH handers. so if you could train your left hand to be OH it would be an advantage to you so you wouldn't have to think about mirroring it.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 5, 2008)

Smartyy said:


> EDIT: Is that allowed at WCA competitions? Switching hands whilst doing an avg of 5?



Yes, I think. I don't remember if I did it. I switched cubes for sure though. It didn't help. I couldn't OH after getting a lot better at 2H at the competition.


----------

